# Salmonella



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Please someone help!!!!!!

My cocktiel might have just got salminilla, what can i do now! Can the vet do anthing? Is it curable at all? Did I just cause the death of my bird????

Please someone help!
~half-moon & Solo


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Call your vet right away; don't wait for symptoms to appear. Salmonella is treatable with antibiotics but it's important to take quick action.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I didn't know that! I grew up with a desert tortoise from when I was about 5 to when I was 15. Good to know. I wouldn't worry, it was minor contact and hopefully your bird has a good immune system and will be ok. I hope so.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive been doing research like crazy.

I live in NewYork and its snowing like crazy do i cant go out...plus the only aviary vet that lives around us only does appointments on tuesdays and next tuesday is New Years so the hospital is closed. So basically i cant bring him to the vet for 2 weeks. I have called a vet and he said that my russian tortoise that is full grown and 13 years old shouldnt carry salminella. That Salminella is moatlt just in baby or smaller tortoises. So he shouldnt have got anything. He said watch out for symptons but dont worry.

Im still worried... and his poop seems a lot more watery but there is no blood in it....what can I do? Im terrified!


Is he gonna be okay?
~half-moon & Solo


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Some normal vets will see birds, I would be ringing around and asking.

eta: I am not sure what avian vet you see, but there are quite a few in NY is seems, here is a list of them:



> *Amherst*:
> 
> Alexandra Adamcak - Board Certified Avian Vet
> 
> ...


I am sure out of all these, one will be able to see your Cockatiel and get him/her antibiotics, it is important that you get onto this quickly, the sooner the better for the sake of your Cockatiels health.


----------



## paperdragon (Oct 20, 2012)

(edited because my response didn't make sense now that the threads have been merged. lol)


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

To be fair (and it's terrible practice, I know...) I hardly ever remember to wash my hands after handling my tortoise/snakes/lizards... And I haven't ever had salmonella!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Not condoning that btw, just saying that the risk isn't too high


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There are two threads on the same topic (this one and the one called "touched tortoise food"). It might be helpful if the mods combined the threads so all the advice is in the same place. 

You may be able to find an emergency vet who can help you, although there's nothing that can be done until the weather clears up enough to travel. At the very least, I would recommend talking to another vet on the phone about the risks. I have no idea whether the first vet is correct or not.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Woah! Thats a great list!
I talked to my mom and for tonight there is no one we can call because its to late. She also said most places are closed sunday so we cant go then....
Monday is the closest we can do...

Thanks everyone!
And @teilfan the 'touched tortoise food' thread was also mne but no one was responding to it so i started another

I guesss i just have to wait and see..

Hoping for the best,
~half-moon & Solo


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Where in New York are you located? We might be able to find 24-hour emergency vet who can help you any time you're able to go in. Emergency services do cost more than regular appointments, but it's what you need in an emergency situation.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Is it really that bad? Like I would do anything to save this birdy but other people are saying that most likely he is okay....course im still worried. But there is nothing I can do at this very moment....

Lots of hope,
~half-moon & Solo


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I have no idea whether it's OK or not. If the first vet you talked to was correct there shouldn't be a problem. But vets do make mistakes sometimes and salmonella is deadly, so I would recommend that you at least talk to another vet or a tortoise expert or something to get additional confirmation.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, i can do that. When i talked to the vet on the phone it wasn't my usual vet... My usual avirary vet was actually on you list he is Dr. Scherr, but he is actaully my tortoise vet and aviary vet! So he would be the best person to twlk to becasue he knows about both! Im deffinatley going to talk to him as soon as I can!

Thank you!!
~half-moon & Solo


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, a vet who is skilled with both birds and tortoises is definitely the best person to ask.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I corrected the spelling of your thread title so that it will show up in the search for future reference. I think you have gotten good advice so far.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Salmonella is bad and dangerous even for humans,so if I was you, I would have the birdie seen by a vet.All the best X x


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I am hopeing for thebest and taking him to the vet as soon as possible!!!! Ill keep everyone updated!

Thanks so much!!! 
~halfmoon & Solo


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

By the way, I wouldn't assume that clinics aren't open on Sundays unless you've called them and been told as much. My vet has regular Sunday hours.


----------



## fantasi2424 (Jul 19, 2011)

Salmonella is curable if in early stages, there are much worse things than that. it is curable with antibiotics but the bird should take the antibiotics so a vet is necessary. We encounter the same problem at the moment, have taken medication already.. 
Wish you the best and keep us updated.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello. My sister has turtles and BabyMoo hangs around them all of the time. They all 3 see the same vet and he knows that they at times stay in the same room and even play together. It has never been a problem but her turtles only eat veggies. Isn't the turtle's diet what causes the Salmonella? BabyMoo has even played with them before. I wonder if I shouldn't let her play with them anymore.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i do know for sure that aquatic turtles carry salmonella, but not every individual, just a high percentage of them do. i have also heard that most other reptiles can carry it as well, from turtles to snakes to lizards... and ducks and chickens carry it as well. i know first hand turtles carry it, we had a tornado warning a few years back when i owned turtles. i took cover with all my pets, but forgot to wash my hands after putting my turtles in a smaller tank to protect them.. i was sick badly the next day! ("tornado" ended up being a downburst that demolished a local campground). it was not fun, but i knew then that my two turtles were individuals who carried the bacteria. i would always recommend washing hands before and after handing the tortoise  

so there is that chance that your tortoise could carry salmonella naturally, i would think you might feel safe having the bird checked at the vet to be safe, but let's all have our fingers crossed that there is no contamination, i don't think it is a very high risk, but it is a risk nonetheless and it would be a good idea to be safe and have the bird tested for it


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Its my understanding that all retiles have salmonella. My daughter had an iguanna and that's what the vet told us and it doesn't bother them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This is all very useful! I'm not to worried that more tortoise has it because ive had him for 5 years and nothing ever seemed to happen to me. Im still taking Solo to the vet of course, as soon as possible, but the soonest will most likely be next tuesday =(.
Solo shows no sign of sickness. His weight is the same, his pooh is the same, hes acting and eating the same. The only thing is he is fluffed up quite a bit- which worries me. Though he is still getting over his last sickness which was a bacterial infection of spyrokeats in his throat that the vet said he was born with. So I don't know if that is why he is fluffing his feathers or not...

Thanks for all the advice!
~half-moon & Solo :tiel3:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wait, is he still on antibiotics?


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

No, he never was, they gave him a shot for it.


----------

